# Neg repping



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It seems that certain members who are members of the "i want to feel important" club are going around neg repping other members for no reason please stop this as their have been many complaints if it continues then i will start my own club called "Ban the t0ssers"


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

Can i join ?

Team ban teh t0ss3r's ?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

iwannagetbig said:


> Can i join ?
> 
> Team ban teh t0ss3r's ?


LOL!


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

Had to be said lol ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> It seems that certain members who are members of the *"i am important"* club are going around neg repping other members for no reason please stop this as their have been many complaints if it continues then i will start my own club called "Ban the t0ssers"


If by this thread you are reffering to me as one of those, then i have not been neg repping for no reason, I have neg repped when i have felt people have taken posts the wrong way or insulted other members...

SO we have a rep system that has now becoming a nany state, where you will be told who you can and cant rep or neg...

Shall we ask a mods permission for any repping just in case we "offend" someone

But is it ok to talk trash and get away with it...

So this board in effect is now becoming like big brother and a nanny state

I have been negged,do you see me moaning, no, if i neg or make a particularly harsh comment, Like a man i expect to take consequences without moaning...

Now your [email protected] the t0ssers post because perhaps ypu may not agree with said neg speaks volumes, is eliteist and is just as bad as bullying IMO

So what your saying is basically "post only things that i agree with or i wil ban you"

I thought you were better than that Paul


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> If by this thread you are reffering to me as one of those, then i have not been neg repping for no reason, I have neg repped when i have felt people have taken posts the wrong way or insulted other members...
> 
> SO we have a rep system that has now becoming a nany state, where you will be told who you can and cant rep or neg...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Not much of an ALPHA are you when you cry when being challenged. Man up you pussy!:laugh:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Joe tbh mate think you've taken that the wrong way...

I've seen it on threads where people haven't agree'd with the 'alpha' thing and an 'alpha' has said "we'll all neg you into oblivion" ... check 20mins later and low and behold, the persons rep count is lower.

Think I've seen that twice in the last 4-5days but don't hold me to that


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

el capitano said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Not much of an ALPHA* are you when you cry when being challenged. Man up you pussy!:laugh:


No mate, not at all

See another person taking it the wrong way

The Alpha stuff was banter, fictional sh1t based mostly around and entertaining charater called Dr Swole

Yeah i call myslef HULK SWOLE but it all in jest

perosnally as most of the other "so called ALPHA" members dont really give a rats ar5e about the alpha thing, it was just male bonding if you will like having a pint down the pub but on an internet forum


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No mate, not at all
> 
> *See another person taking it the wrong way*
> 
> ...


Not at all,was continuing the banter....

You need a cuddle? :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

it's make believe...how hard is that to understand...


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

Im the Alpha

End off.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> No mate, not at all
> 
> See another person taking it the wrong way
> 
> ...


 I think this is what most peoples problem was/is mate, they don't unerstand that we are actually taking the p*ss and having a laugh.

The ALPHA team allowed me to converse and bond with certain members that I may not have done if it were not for the "club".

I also agree with you on the neg repping and I believe we should be able to neg rep who we want on the board if we don't agree with what they are posting and Paul's threat was a bit bellow the belt.

If you wondering why I have resigned my post of LORD HENCH SWOLE it is because of the pathetic threads that were made today regarding the "club" and I just had enough of all this sh*t.

GHS


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> It seems that certain members who are members of the "i want to feel important" club are going around neg repping other members for no reason please stop this as their have been many complaints if it continues then i will start my own club called "Ban the t0ssers"


 :thumbup1: good shout.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> It seems that certain members who are members of the "i want to feel important" club are going around neg repping other members for no reason please stop this as their have been many complaints if it continues then i will start my own club called "Ban the t0ssers"





iron head case said:


> :thumbup1: good shout.


I will add my backing to this.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

iwannagetbig said:


> Im the Alpha
> 
> End off.


why did you just message me asking me to neg rep you when i positive repped you, you want me to be banned?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

el capitano said:


> Not at all,was continuing the banter....
> 
> You need a cuddle? :tongue:


No mate, Im Alpha

I understood, It was aimed at others who have caused all this trouble

NOte

I will continue to poss rep and neg rep any one I deem fit and will not be dictated to with regards to my opinions by anyone

If that results in me being banned then so be it


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

It is painfully apparent by the opening post on this thread that people are running to mummy (figure of speach in case of offense taken) every time they get negged, now if my memory serves me correctly a vast majority of these people a) deserve it and B) posted that they didn't care about the reps. What a gang of fcking big girls. Makes me laugh to think people are even taking it at all seriously. Fcuk sake its an internet forum. End of.................


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> It is painfully apparent by the opening post on this thread that people are running to mummy (figure of speach in case of offense taken) every time they get negged, now if my memory serves me correctly a vast majority of these people a) deserve it and B) posted that they didn't care about the reps. What a gang of fcking big girls. Makes me laugh to think people are even taking it at all seriously. Fcuk sake its an internet forum. End of.................


Love you x


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> It is painfully apparent by the opening post on this thread that people are running to mummy (figure of speach in case of offense taken) every time they get negged, now if my memory serves me correctly a vast majority of these people a) deserve it and B) posted that they didn't care about the reps. What a gang of fcking big girls. Makes me laugh to think people are even taking it at all seriously. Fcuk sake its an internet forum. End of.................


 Well said mate! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

GHS


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

The Project said:


> Love you x


 Thats Nice:confused1:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> why did you just message me asking me to neg rep you when i positive repped you, you want me to be banned?


No mate , its just I got so many net reps ...I'm aiming for a red star


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

If I neg I do it for a reason..


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I must say I really can't stand all this Alpha thing:cursing:................

I preferred it when we were all GAY:lol:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

TEAM GAY- fancy a bum? lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pithead said:


> I must say I really can't stand all this Alpha thing:cursing:................
> 
> I preferred it when we were all GAY:lol:


Yay!!!!! Can we all go back to being camp as fk???!!!!

[RS runs around squealing and seal-clapping]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd better cum clean now. I'm not actually man enough to be gay. I just like hanging around with great big Alpha Gay Swole men.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I'd better cum clean now. I'm not actually man enough to be gay. I just like hanging around with great big Alpha Gay Swole men.


we already knew that about you... :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pithead said:


> I'd better cum clean now. I'm not actually man enough to be gay. I just like hanging around with great big Alpha Gay Swole men.


Well Im not gay enough to be gay, so no worries!!! Well, I am gay enough, I just dont like having things in me bum, nor do I dig penis - but apart from that Im a total queen


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh you silly, chante darling xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pithead said:


> I must say I really can't stand all this Alpha thing:cursing:................
> 
> I preferred it when we were all GAY:lol:


hahaha :lol:

thats just it though - last week it was gay, this week it was alpha, next week it will be something else....

live a little, chill out, go with the flow and enjoy the ride


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> It seems that certain members who are members of the "i want to feel important" club are going around neg repping other members for no reason please stop this as their have been many complaints if it continues then i will start my own club called "Ban the t0ssers"


 I started a post today that i thought and believed was for the benefit of this site,came home from work to find i have been negged twice,the first time i don't know how they got out of their creche to do it ,the second time,how can they work a key board wearing a straight jacket,it is so fuxxing childish.


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha :lol:
> 
> thats just it though - last week it was gay, this week it was alpha, next week it will be something else....
> 
> live a little, chill out, go with the flow and enjoy the ride


sorry wrong post i put it in.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> *So what your saying is basically "post only things that i agree with or i wil ban you"*
> 
> *I thought you were better than that Paul*


this is not what i am saying Joe and to be honest mate i thought you would know this.....i am not aiming this post at those who use the rep system for what it is there for, i am aiming this to those who use it as a bully method which some have.....

i really don't care about this alpha/swole thing whatever floats your boat but when some members join this thing to be in the crowd and then abuse the rep system i have to step in as a MOD


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Errr emmmm, how do you go about giving reps, +ve or -ve???


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Errr emmmm, how do you go about giving reps, +ve or -ve???


 click small referee icon at bottom left of a persons post, small box appears allowing you to choose pos or neg rep, can also leave comment for them.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

jw007 said:


> If by this thread you are reffering to me as one of those, then i have not been neg repping for no reason, I have neg repped when i have felt people have taken posts the wrong way or insulted other members...
> 
> SO we have a rep system that has now becoming a nany state, where you will be told who you can and cant rep or neg...
> 
> ...


I vote him in as next mod!!

What sort of a ladyboy gets neg repped and goes and complains to a mod??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> this is not what i am saying Joe and to be honest mate i thought you would know this.....i am not aiming this post at those who use the rep system for what it is there for, i am aiming this to those who use it as a bully method which some have.....
> 
> i really don't care about this alpha/swole thing whatever floats your boat but when some members join this thing to be in the crowd and then abuse the rep system i have to step in as a MOD


But its not bullying if you leave yourself open to it?

Why post on a thread (which is not even BB related) and post something derogatory or not in keeping with general mood of 90% of posters when most on there are experienced and have a high rep level, then you purposely post to p1ss them off??

Its akin to a skinny guy going up to some huge monster, slapping him then whinging when he gets fck kicked out of him..

Totally illogical

And if several people dont agree with what youve posted why shouldnt you get several neg reps

On top of this most of those who have complained have also stated they dont give a sh1t about reps, so why complain....

And I bet those who have complained, on the whole offer nothing in terms of quality advice to anyone in any BB related thread

Correct me if im wrong???


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Now your [email protected] the t0ssers post because perhaps ypu may not agree with said neg speaks volumes, is eliteist and is just as bad as bullying IMO


Pot & Kettle imo



el capitano said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not much of an ALPHA are you when you cry when being challenged. Man up you pussy!:laugh:


lol



ah24 said:


> Joe tbh mate think you've taken that the wrong way...
> 
> I've seen it on threads where people haven't agree'd with the 'alpha' thing and an 'alpha' has said "we'll all neg you into oblivion" ... check 20mins later and low and behold, the persons rep count is lower.
> 
> Think I've seen that twice in the last 4-5days but don't hold me to that


i think this is where the problem stems



MXD said:


> If I neg I do it for a reason..


+1



jw007 said:


> And I bet those who have complained, on the whole offer nothing in terms of quality advice to anyone in any BB related thread
> 
> Correct me if im wrong???


although a community needs experienced members to help newbies it doesnt mean that just because someone knows less than someone else they shouldnt be treated equally.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha :lol:
> 
> thats just it though - last week it was gay, this week it was alpha, next week it will be something else....
> 
> live a little, chill out, go with the flow and enjoy the ride


Blueallblue..... you negged repped me for THIS post?

Everyone is entitled to do as they please and I aint complaining as such.... your opinion is as valid as anyone elses.....

But pray tell.... what is so offensive about this post?

I thought it was a pretty relaxed and concilliatory post myself?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have just googled the phrase "couldnt give a shiny ****e at all about this bollox, neg repping dr bean, etc" and it returned a picture of me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> And if several people dont agree with what youve posted why shouldnt you get several neg reps
> 
> On top of this most of those who have complained have also stated they dont give a sh1t about reps, so why complain....
> 
> Correct me if im wrong???


no you are not wrong when we talk about neg reps as they are meant to beused but your still not getting my point and that is some members have purposly used the neg rep system to bully other members...sorry mate but i will not allow any one to bully another member on the board....sorry if you do not agree mate


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pithead said:


> click small referee icon at bottom left of a persons post, small box appears allowing you to choose pos or neg rep, can also leave comment for them.


Ahh i see, thats what those icons were for....a +VE rep for you there sir, ta.. :thumbup1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

In colloquial speech, bullying often describes a* form of harassment perpetrated by an abuser who possesses more physical and/or social power* and dominance than the victimcolloquial speech, bullying often describes a form of harassment perpetrated by an abuser who possesses more physical and/or social power and dominance than the victim

Quotes from Joe:

As im far superior to you and my words and post hold far more weight and you will make yourself look foolish..

You want to play with the big boys, you take the consequences....your choice....

I am now going to neg to for such a post filled with utter tripe

Feel free to neg me back, your choice again, But as i say do so at your own risk:thumb:

You mean these comments tongue in cheek Joe and I am not trying to make you look bad, but under the frame of reference given above, they are bullying. Picking on you as your posts were the first I came across but I know the others did it too not because I have an axe to grind.

My only issue with the whole thing was that people were reluctant to let others know what the Alpha thing was about, have your laugh and a joke but let others in on it, its not a secret society 

Wouldnt want the whole Alpha thing to dissapear from the board, though I am not for segregation in a small community, but it would be nice if the members would include the clueless in on there joke as not everyone knows what an AFC is :thumbup1:

Pos reps for all positive comments from this post on...

SD


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so put off by all this nonsense I barely care enough to type this...


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

SD said:


> In colloquial speech, bullying often describes a* form of harassment perpetrated by an abuser who possesses more physical and/or social power* and dominance than the victimcolloquial speech, bullying often describes a form of harassment perpetrated by an abuser who possesses more physical and/or social power and dominance than the victim
> 
> Quotes from Joe:
> 
> ...


reps


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

isn't rep begging banable ?

And this I's a rep begging thread too ...?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

lol pscarb isnt begging for reps mate he's telling people to stop over-using and abusing the neg rep function!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually can't believe it has come to this. What started out as a post by a member talking about Dr Swole...to this!! In my time here I have read a lot of information and kept pretty quiet just reading. However I have seen this situation and can't quite believe how it's divided the forum. Firstly someone posted a few Dr Swole stories, which to be fair are completely hilarious. Then the way I see it, a few members liked this style of writing and just had a joke regarding being more Swole/Alpha than others. Others soon clocked on and joined this 'club' as it were, thus causing more threads. And whilst some threads have been quite funny about it, others have been completely childish and immature.

Having joined this forum to further my knowledge about weightlifting and building size etc it is quite appauling to see the current state of affairs on here. Those that are in this 'Alpha Club' may jest, however some do say some things which people can take as offensive. And this Alpha stuff seems to have brought out people's egos, whether it is meant or not you do see some true colours shining through when people get uptight about it.

The Dr Swole posts were funny, and some of the "made up" ones that weren't from Swole himself seemed to lack humour. Now there is a divide in the forum because of this Alpha stuff and I do feel it's bringing the forum down. People are all taking it too seriously and it is just causing argument after argument.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> lol pscarb isnt begging for reps mate he's telling people to stop over-using and abusing the neg rep function!


oh ye , **** my bad

Sorry


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

The whole rep system is a farce anyway, its been ruined and abused, better off being switched off IMO.

Ive never gone by rep anyway on who's advice i listen to, so it serves no real purpose tbh.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> The whole rep system is a farce anyway, its been ruined and abused, better off being switched off IMO.
> 
> Ive never gone by rep anyway on who's advice i listen to, so it serves no real purpose tbh.


Totally agree...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Totally agree...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Five-O said:


> The whole rep system is a farce anyway, its been ruined and abused, better off being switched off IMO.
> 
> Ive never gone by rep anyway on who's advice i listen to, so it serves no real purpose tbh.


The only reputation I go by is that of the poster, as in Hacks has a good reputation regarding AAS and in particular PCT.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Haimer said:


> The only reputation I go by is that of the poster, as in Hacks has a good reputation regarding AAS and in particular PCT.


So you agree then? :whistling:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Totally agree...


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Five-O said:


> So you agree then? :whistling:


In theory.......YES Haha, I was going to say "I agree with this statement" and then move onto my point, but obviously forgot.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about the rep system...but I think it serves a purpose...saying that I probably abuse it more than anyone...Have only negged like 3 times in the year I have been here, but am more than happy to spread the love...I do use it spariling now that it can make a differance...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> I have mixed feelings about the rep system...but I think it serves a purpose...saying that I probably abuse it more than anyone...Have only negged like 3 times in the year I have been here, but am more than happy to spread the love...I do use it spariling now that it can make a differance...


I abuse the rep system too and will hold my hands up to it....

I used to rep people for making a good post,, for helping me out, or providing some good information etc...

TBH ,, the board has gone downhill so much that the members that i respected the most hardly ever post anymore.... So the quality of posts has lowered somewhat imo..

So now i use the rep system like everyone else does, to rep people for posting some good porn or a funny remark etc.... Cos i dont see that many great posts anymore


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> I have mixed feelings about the rep system...but I think it serves a purpose...saying that I probably abuse it more than anyone...Have only negged like 3 times in the year I have been here, but am more than happy to spread the love...I do use it spariling now that it can make a differance...


Can I ask, without thinking im "getting" at you...what purpose does it now serve, IYO?

There are guys who have been on here 3 months with more rep than me who has been here nearly 3 years...lol

You could probably say to that, "they have contributed more in 3 months than me in 3 years" or it could be they have been repped by people with 6 or 7 rusty sherriff's badges....lol.....and if thats the case, its so misleading, and new guys who are looking for someone to look upto are being mis-lead.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

The bottom line now is....

The people with the most rep points are the "most popular" people....

Thats how i see it anyhow.... (not to say that some of them dont know their onion's tho!!! )


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> The bottom line now is....
> 
> The people with the most rep points are the "most popular" people....
> 
> Thats how i see it anyhow.... (not to say that some of them dont know their onion's tho!!! )


Bully I would rep you but I agree with your other post..lol :whistling:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn it...why does it need to get like this every time I wanna go outside and smoke a bowl...I will return shortly with my honest oppion, please show me some mercy...


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

I find that the ones with more "rep" can start the sh1test thread in the world and get 6 pages of reply's ...an reps etc....but if someone with low reps was to start it no on would reply.....

Just what I've noticed.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

iwannagetbig said:


> I find that the ones with more "rep" can start the sh1test thread in the world and get 6 pages of reply's ...an reps etc....but if someone with low reps was to start it no on would reply.....
> 
> Just what I've noticed.


Indeed...

Go's back to the "popular" person thing mate...

I dont have no beef with it tho, its just little star things lol,, i know for most people its just banter and a laugh and thats how i take it... No harm done..

I dont need a rep system to work out who give's good advice... But i think some of the newbie's are brainwashed by it...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Mind you saying that... You dont seem to be the most sensible board member :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jimmy & Bulldozer are talking sense here, I think the longer you are on the board, the less

you think of reps tbh.

I do remember when I first posted on here and I was rep orientated for some time, but

I couldnt care less now, I've never negged anyone and wouldn't, I dont see the point??

Its a bit like sticking your tongue out at someone, and I grew out of that in my 20's:laugh:

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it is a way of saying I like you and you are likeable or I don't like you and you are not someone I want PM'ing Me , which by the way after you have been here a while can get and stay full often maybe we could up the capacity :whistling: but anyhow, have made alot of friends via the rep system from across the world that I may have otherwise not been able to build a friendship with...yes friendship...new concept to being liked... :confused1: do with it or without it but without it just doesn't seem the best route...JMHO...that I really am starting not to care about...This whole place is fecked up starting from the top and working it's way down...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> *I think it is a way of saying I like you and you are likeable or I don't like you and you are not someone I want PM'ing Me ,* which by the way after you have been here a while can get and stay full often maybe we could up the capacity :whistling: but anyhow, have made alot of friends via the rep system from across the world that I may have otherwise not been able to build a friendship with...yes friendship...new concept to being liked... :confused1: do with it or without it but without it just doesn't seem the best route...JMHO...that I really am starting not to care about...This whole place is fecked up starting from the top and working it's way down...


Cellar, I can actually see your point there bud :thumbup1:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

I think the point is nobody wants the rep system to turn in to one like bb.com.

Where you disagree with someone and 20 guys neg you.

Example from that site, im deep in the red just for saying the GSP would beat BJ penn before the fight. 20+ neg reps.

personally the rep system means little in my view, its quite easy to see who the most knowledgeable posters are just by reading through the site


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

BRABUS said:


> Errr emmmm, how do you go about giving reps, +ve or -ve???


Sorry not to be a mug or anythin but u bin a member for* 3 years* and u dont know how to give reps??


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

walks said:


> I think the point is nobody wants the rep system to turn in to one like bb.com.
> 
> Where you disagree with someone and 20 guys neg you.
> 
> ...


I think you are a perfect example based on your length of service to the board, post made, reps awarded...


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

If they get rid of rep system I hope the mods will move to ban the idiots more quickly. Otherwise they will be allowed to continue unhindered.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> The people with the most rep points are the "most popular" people....


 Does that mean...... :confused1: that Con is one of the most popular people on this board.....perhaps this rep thing is not that bad after all:lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Does that mean...... :confused1: that Con is one of the most popular people on this board.....perhaps this rep thing is not that bad after all:lol:


Nah not you ,, your a w$nker :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> Nah not you ,, your a w$nker :lol:


 Good at least some one must actually be READING my posts and not just looking at my beautiful picture and then automatically repping me for it


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Con said:


> Good at least some one must actually be READING my posts and not just looking at my beautiful picture and then automatically repping me for it


I actually rep you because of your beautifully sculpted physique

Never even noticed your posts:lol:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> I dont need a rep system to work out who give's good advice... But i think some of the newbie's are brainwashed by it...


Absolutely.

I have HUGE respect for quite a few folk who were posting when I first joined, but they seem to have gone quiet nowadays...

Just because someone has 5/6 stars for chatting bollocks 10 hours a day, newbie's think they have the best knowledge in terms of training, when in fact, they couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I have HUGE respect for quite a few folk who were posting when I first joined, but they seem to have gone quiet nowadays...
> 
> Just because someone has 5/6 stars for chatting bollocks 10 hours a day, newbie's think they have the best knowledge in terms of training, when in fact, they couldn't be more wrong.


agree 100%, i havent been here long but the information given to me or welcoming replies have never come from anyone with a huge amount of stars.

obviously there are people like hakksi (sp sorry m8) who do nothing but help and post friendly replies <3

:beer:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Just because someone has 5/6 stars for chatting bollocks 10 hours a day, newbie's think they have the best knowledge in terms of training, when in fact, they couldn't be more wrong.


I disagree. People with reps generally have a reasonable brain and thus either refrain from posting garbage in the technical sections or make good posts having done a bit of research first.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Pithead said:


> I disagree. *People with reps generally have a reasonable brain* and thus either refrain from posting garbage in the technical sections or make good posts having done a bit of research first.


Im assuming your bucking the trend then............ :confused1:

 :innocent:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Im assuming your bucking the trend then............ :confused1:
> 
> :innocent:


Of course I wouldn't be happy with being categorised as normal. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pithead said:


> I disagree. People with reps generally have a reasonable brain and thus either refrain from posting garbage in the technical sections or make good posts having done a bit of research first.


Well I strongly disagree with your comment.

Don't get me wrong, there are certain individuals who have 5-6 stars and have some decent knowledge, but 9 times out of 10, they're people who have **** all better to do at work so instead spend 10 hours a day chatting absolute & utter crap.

If they want to achieve 7 stars for comedy, they should go to a fcukin comedy forum.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Well I strongly disagree with your comment.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are certain individuals who have 5-6 stars and have some decent knowledge, but 9 times out of 10, they're people who have **** all better to do it work so instead spend 10 hours a day chatting absolute & utter crap.
> 
> If they want to achieve 7 stars for comedy, they should go to a fcukin comedy forum.


Thats why a few forums dont let you give rep for any posts in the gen section.

Take 1 look at the big american site for example. 15 year olds wieghing 120lbs with 1000s of rep points, most dont know how to wipe there backsides nevermind train.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Well I strongly disagree with your comment.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are certain individuals who have 5-6 stars and have some decent knowledge, but 9 times out of 10, they're people who have **** all better to do at work so instead spend 10 hours a day chatting absolute & utter crap.
> 
> If they want to achieve 7 stars for comedy, they should go to a fcukin comedy forum.


I can't access a computer at work, I only come on here at night and chat bollocks, but I also help people and answer questions when I can. Who actually gives a **** about reps, if you had 6 stars you wouldn't say stuff like that "mr unpopular"

Oh and I get reps for my tales of step-incest :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pithead said:


> If they get rid of rep system I hope the mods will move to ban the idiots more quickly. Otherwise they will be allowed to continue unhindered.


Reps or no reps mate, iif someone's acting the cnut, they'll get banned.....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I can't access a computer at work, I only come on here at night and chat bollocks, but I also help people and answer questions when I can. Who actually gives a **** about reps, if you had 6 stars you wouldn't say stuff like that "mr unpopular"


Pmsl...why do you think I was aiming my comment specifically at you? It was a general statement.

You don't need to justify your unhealthy obsession in obtaining stars to me, pettle.

I'm not the slightlest bit ar$ed about reps, I probably come on here a total of 3 hours a week, and even then I hardly reply to any threads, I eventually get to read the decent threads after sifting through 14 pages of utter bollocks beforehand.

In fact the MA is the only reason I still read this forum! lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

walks said:


> I think the point is nobody wants the rep system to turn in to one like bb.com.
> 
> Where you disagree with someone and 20 guys neg you.
> 
> ...


Or you get repped loads just for being a girl who posts semi naked pictures......oh, wait........ 

They hate me on that site lol never mind!!!

Prob not helped by there being a Reputation 'Leaderboard' on the main page... :whistling:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Must say there has been a load of crap posts lately,

My missus and me have been on here for the same time,

yet she has 2 sherifs badges to my none,

she got loads for flashing her underwear in the stockings n sussies thread.

I think some people take the reps to serious.

I agree with what Paul said though and without mods,

it would turn into a children s play garden.:laugh:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Reps or no reps, bad advice gets spotted and corrected very quickly here anyway.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

iron head case said:


> Must say there has been a load of crap posts lately,
> 
> My missus and me have been on here for the same time,
> 
> ...


That will be due to her contributions in the AL...


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Tall said:


> That will be due to her contributions in the AL...


Excatomondo:thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Well I strongly disagree with your comment.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are certain individuals who have 5-6 stars and have some decent knowledge, but 9 times out of 10, they're people who have **** all better to do at work so instead spend 10 hours a day chatting absolute & utter crap.
> 
> If they want to achieve 7 stars for comedy, they should go to a fcukin comedy forum.


I absolutely agree mate, none of the people with stupid amounts of stars have knowledge greater than people with lesser stars, it is all an irritating farce and I hope Lorian does something about it soon, as IMO it is contributing to the down slide of the board.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Why does Lorian have to do something in order for something to happen..? Don't the mods have the power and a set of SOPs to handle and sort these problems when they accur..? Not intentionaly starting anything but I think it is a valid question worth asking...


----------



## pryzfire (Oct 11, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I absolutely agree mate, none of the people with stupid amounts of stars have knowledge greater than people with lesser stars, it is all an irritating farce and I hope Lorian does something about it soon, as IMO it is contributing to the down slide of the board.


+1


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

walks said:


> *Thats why a few forums dont let you give rep for any posts in the gen section.*
> 
> The idea of not giving reps in the General section would have saved a lot of Sherriff badges being awarded in the past month. :confused1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I have to disagree with some of this.....most of my reps are from the general section, as although I know all I want to know about bbing, I'm not one of these skinny little runts who sit reading and copy and pasting all day, so on that premise, they'd have more reps than me.

My reps are for ORIGINAL comments I make on life in general, or for my unique sense of humour, and if any of you have a problem with that then I'm afraid you can get fcuked cos I see nothing wrong with that at all.

There seems a lot of bitterness imo form people with little reps towards those with more. Maybe they do sit on here all day maiking posts, well then it's only logic they would have more reps because they post more

Someone who has been on here 4 yrs but has 1000 posts or someone who has been on here 5 months with 4000 posts, now tell me, who should have more reps, not fcuking rocket science is it????

An cnut can copy and paste from other boards and put them on here. And so what if someone's more knowledgeable than someone else, what the fcuk difference should that make.

This is a bbing "community".....not the be all and end all ffs....if you want bbing, and nothing else, no jokes, no humour no fun, pics, adult lounge, I suggest you go to one of those "boring as fcuk" boards and stop moaning about this one, because there is a reason this board is one of the biggest and most popular and that is due to the banter, fun and "GENERAL SECTION" that we have, tihs board is gettting huge now and will continue to do so. If you want training and nothing else, use fcuking google ffs.....

Lorian has been told the answer to the problem by myself 6 months ago and again 3 weeks ago but has not done anything about it, so he's either happy with it how it is, or has other ideas.....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I have to disagree with some of this.....most of my reps are from the general section, as although I know all I want to know about bbing, I'm not one of these skinny little runts who sit reading and copy and pasting all day, so on that premise, they'd have more reps than me.
> 
> My reps are for ORIGINAL comments I make on life in general, or for my unique sense of humour, and if any of you have a problem with that then I'm afraid you can get fcuked cos I see nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> ...


I liked reading that

reps:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I cant see why any1 is botherd about reps. I give them out for good info or something funny of i think it deserves it and i remember to. I have never given a neg rep to be honest and dont feel their is a need for them. If some1 has posted bad/incorrect info then you should post correcting this otherwise if i dont like some1s comment i tend to ignore it.

I like this forum and their are some really good lads on here and any amounts of good info the rep system has little important IMO to the board for me anyway.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I liked reading that
> 
> reps:thumbup1:


Better not mate, it's nothing to do with training and is in the general section and we don't want these miserable cnuts getting their panties in a twist now do we... :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Couldn't agree with you more Robsta. Very similar to my thoughts, just worded much better than I could have put it. I have only been on for 5 monthes but have 1600 posts. I have shared all kinds of things from creatine, training, drug addiction, fears, Photos from bbdlg shows, aas use, competing in shows, vitamins, opinion polls, etc, etc, etc. I am very busy during the day with work but when I am home, I enjoy being on here. I am with Robsta in the sense that one's reputation should not be limited to aas use or strictly bodybuilding. Although that is important, a reputation is based on the content of which you are posting (whatever that may be)  Bottom line is if I like what you say I am going to rep you......All the b1tching going on is what I believe the problem is.. Just my opinion....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Better not mate, it's othing to do with training and is in the general section and we don't want these miserable cnuts getting their panties in a twist now do we... :cursing:


Anyway I deserve all my fckin stars for the dedictaion to the cause in the name of science and bodybuilding putting my life on the line running a SHIC so others can benefit...

Im still here just (MINUS AN ARM) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

maybe if all these people moaning, just posted something worth repping then they might get some too...I really cannot understand why people are moaning about it.....i can only think of envy. So what if someone has more reps, why should it make a difference in your life or what you post. If it matters that much to some people then I think they have bigger provlems in their life than the rep system on here, althoguh I agree it does need updating....

My proposals are to limit it to 1-2 reps per day. That way you will rep posts you really feel are worth it and not5 dish them out like sweets. Also, maybe lower the points of the reps so they are all worth the same no matter how many badges you have. Not a hard thing to do and would solve the problem of people repping for the sake of it....

I did see all this coming and put a thread up over 6 months ago,. but nothing was done....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

The people saying they don't give a fcuk about reps are the one's complaining about people having too many.... :rockon:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> If by this thread you are reffering to me as one of those, then i have not been neg repping for no reason, I have neg repped when i have felt people have taken posts the wrong way or insulted other members...
> 
> SO we have a rep system that has now becoming a nany state, where you will be told who you can and cant rep or neg...
> 
> ...


couldnt have said this better.. cant belive this site is full of muscle, yet they complain cause they have a little red square in there cp... its the internet guys, stop rep begging and posting trash and u might not get a neg.. if use whine like little girls cause they took 2 rep points off ya then ask lorain if u can only have a "positive" rep system where u can post trash and not have to worry about your little negs


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I have to disagree with some of this.....most of my reps are from the general section, as although I know all I want to know about bbing, I'm not one of these skinny little runts who sit reading and copy and pasting all day, so on that premise, they'd have more reps than me.
> 
> My reps are for ORIGINAL comments I make on life in general, or for my unique sense of humour, and if any of you have a problem with that then I'm afraid you can get fcuked cos I see nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> ...


a great no nosence reply as usual:thumbup1:,,made my chuckle 1st thing in the morning as well after being up all nite with 4 ill kids


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Robsta said:


> *maybe if all these people moaning, just posted something worth repping then they might get some too*...I really cannot understand why people are moaning about it.....i can only think of envy. So what if someone has more reps, why should it make a difference in your life or what you post. If it matters that much to some people then I think they have bigger provlems in their life than the rep system on here, althoguh I agree it does need updating....
> 
> My proposals are to limit it to 1-2 reps per day. That way you will rep posts you really feel are worth it and not5 dish them out like sweets. Also, maybe lower the points of the reps so they are all worth the same no matter how many badges you have. Not a hard thing to do and would solve the problem of people repping for the sake of it....
> 
> I did see all this coming and put a thread up over 6 months ago,. but nothing was done....


I think that is the main reason! I think ppl post up sometimes with the intention of gaining reps. Like they will hang off the users with the biggest reps and post **** they know will get them love LOL

I blame Tall for it all anyway his shameless rep whoring started it all off anyway :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nytol said:


> I absolutely agree mate, none of the people with stupid amounts of stars have knowledge greater than people with lesser stars, it is all an irritating farce and I hope Lorian does something about it soon, as IMO it is contributing to the down slide of the board.


could not agree more mate...mind you me not having more than 5 stars does that mean my opinion does not count like you bu....ooops i ment big boys


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm all for resetting the clock.... zero reps for all bar the mods.

i have 3 stars and i dont care if they go


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> Why does Lorian have to do something in order for something to happen..? Don't the mods have the power and a set of SOPs to handle and sort these problems when they accur..? Not intentionaly starting anything but I think it is a valid question worth asking...


Only admin can change the settings for the rep system or turn it off, unless one or two mods have that access too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

What about reps can only be given in forums where serious discussion is had?

That way, you don't get 5 rusty badges because you post a picture of your c0ck???

Just an idea.

Hopefully then newer members will then have some focus on who's posted worthwhile stuff and replies and who hasn't.

ill be honest, at the minute, without any green blocks or star under your name, we are worthless nobodies, whith sh!tloads of green blocks and stars we become more noticeable and the dogs danglies.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

For one I only post when I feel is neccessary. I notice a lot of new users just post "Yeah I agree" or "cool" just to get there posts up or something as they ARE pointless posts.

People with high reps immediately get the attention from others that they do know a hell of a lot more information than others and people won't listen to someone with low reps in comparison to someone with high reps.

I agree with Nytol that reps are meaningless. I know there are people out there who know there stuff but don't have the high reps like everyone else, isn't to say they don't know anything.

Something needs to be done about it I think.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Five-O said:


> What about reps can only be given in forums where serious discussion is had?
> 
> That way, you don't get 5 rusty badges because you post a picture of your c0ck???
> 
> ...


You beat me to it but yes thats exactly what I was trying to say. Without the fancy stars, no-one really listens. Or unless you have a picture of some incredible hulk in your avy nobody's going to listen.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Goose said:


> For one I only post when I feel is neccessary. I notice a lot of new users just post "Yeah I agree" or "cool" just to get there posts up or something as they ARE pointless posts.
> 
> People with high reps immediately get the attention from others that they do know a hell of a lot more information than others and people won't listen to someone with low reps in comparison to someone with high reps.
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree...

HA HA seriously though, i have been using this site fo about a year now and i have managed to work out regardless of reppage whose info i can trust and utilize. There also people on here who do make me laugh though and sometimes a little rep for recongintion of humour doesn't go a miss.

It is only still an internet forum..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Five-O said:


> What about reps can only be given in forums where serious discussion is had?
> 
> That way, you don't get 5 rusty badges because you post a picture of your c0ck???
> 
> Just an idea.


it can be done, i was a mod on a US board and they turned off the rep system in the BS sections


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

As a newbie, i have to say that i thought - until recently - that the rep indicator jus showed that someone made a lot of posts! lol

However, I dont find myself looking for posts by people with a lot of reps - if i find a topic thats interesting and/or informative i'll read it, if its not for me, i'll leave it.

When you're new its nice to get a couple of reps - it makes you feel a little more welcome and it DOES encourage you to post and join in. Ok so they might be short posts at first, but its daunting when you join a new forum, especially one as big as this with so many knowledgable folk on it.

But I do think theres too much fuss being made over reps which are something that doesn't impact on your life whatsoever and is just a bit of internet fun.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> The people saying they don't give a fcuk about reps are the one's complaining about people having too many.... :rockon:


Exactly mate.....if they aren't bothered, why the fcuk cry about it..... :cursing:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I get reps for either helping someone, making them laugh or thank you from someone commenting in a journal.

I do agree the rep power given out has become a snowball effect and those with high rep power are dishing out some considerable reppage now and sherif badges are becomming more common these days. But I must be able to hand out atleast 400 to 500 rep points easily so god knows what Robsta or Hacksi can had out?

So my point being is I dont see the people complaining about the reps when they get given 500+ rep points in one go from someone with high reps? We have numerous people join this site, get stuck into the training, diet, steroids and other areas providing loads of help and getting deserved reps... is that unfair?

I think it's unfair people like Pscarb, Nytol, Sylar, Mars, Harry, and others dont have more reps in fact.... They provide loads to the board when questions are asked.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> I get reps for either helping someone, making them laugh or thank you from someone commenting in a journal.
> 
> I do agree the rep power given out has become a snowball effect and those with high rep power are dishing out some considerable reppage now and sherif badges are becomming more common these days. But I must be able to hand out atleast 400 to 500 rep points easily so god knows what Robsta or Hacksi can had out?
> 
> ...


Yes, you've summed up what most are moaning about, these members don't particuarly post in general banter threads much, and so some newbie members might consider them obsolete when asking for or reading about advice.

Example, a total new member who's wet behind the ears, its quite possible he's going to listen to someone with 50 million badges rather than the person who might be talking sense with 3 green blocks.

For those that think myself or indeed some are moaning about this, Im not, im saying that the rep should be earned fair and square, posting stuff in MA or Adult bit should NOT count towards a persons rep IMO, its for entertainment purpose.

I am also saying peeps with high rep at the minute do not deserve it either, there's a lot on here I respect, Im not into naming names to win browney points but most will know, and there's a few that have been around 2 mins and make me fvckin cringe tbh.

The problem is the forum has now got to the size where it has to try and cater for all tastes, but IMO the rep factor should only count in the forums were honest, good advice is given out, not because you posted a pic of a pair of t!tties (and yes I do frequent that forum:tongue or a picture of your c0ck because your proud of it and want everyone to see it too.

But the reason this was set-up primarily was for people who train, compete etc etc to give and ask for advcie etc, and that is being destroyed in some cases.

Ok thats enough of my preaching and boring monday posting. :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes there is indeed a thread up in the mod lounge right now where some mods want reps removed from the general section....I strongly disagree and my thoughts are if a post deserves a rep then what section it's in should matter not one bit.....I'm sorry but most of my points have been earned in the general section...so does thast mean they should be removed???? or I shouldn't be allowed to be repped.

As i just put in the mod lounge, if someone posts an article on AAS in steroid section, then they'll get repped accordingly, but if someone has had a crisis such as child going through an operation etc, then according to some people and your idea, they shouldn't be allowed to get repped... i'm sorry but it's just pathetic....and not only pathetic just plain fcuking petty. I don't generally disagreew with you jimmy, but I do here


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

maybe there should be a limit to the rep weighting once you get past a certain point (e.g. 1 or 2 stars), as it creates a snowball effect, whereby people get exponentially bigger and bigger reps as the site grows and the overall amount of reps increases

or as above, perhaps different boards should have different ratings, e.g. more niche boards should rep higher than general conversation. You could use this to encourage posting in areas that are lacking information too.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Yes, you've summed up what most are moaning about, these members don't particuarly post in general banter threads much, and so some newbie members might consider them obsolete when asking for or reading about advice.
> 
> Example, a total new member who's wet behind the ears, its quite possible he's going to listen to someone with 50 million badges rather than the person who might be talking sense with 3 green blocks.


It doesnt take long if you reading the site to notice who is posting useful information that you can trust. And if someone posts something not quite correct a debate is started which leads to some pretty good knowledge being shared.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Yes there is indeed a thread up in the mod lounge right now where some mods want reps removed from the general section....I strongly disagree and my thoughts are if a post deserves a rep then what section it's in should matter not one bit.....I'm sorry but most of my points have been earned in the general section...so does thast mean they should be removed???? or I shouldn't be allowed to be repped.
> 
> As i just put in the mod lounge, if someone posts an article on AAS in steroid section, then they'll get repped accordingly, *but if someone has had a crisis such as child going through an operation etc, then according to some people and your idea, they shouldn't be allowed to get repped...* i'm sorry but it's just pathetic....and not only pathetic just plain fcuking petty. I don't generally disagreew with you jimmy, but I do here


How about if people offer sincrere support for that persons child the person they support should have every right to rep them and say thanks as I'm sure such posts help them through a difficult time.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> It doesnt take long if you reading the site to notice who is posting useful information that you can trust. And if someone posts something not quite correct a debate is started which leads to some pretty good knowledge being shared.


Totally agree my friend! a debate always ends up with some good imformative knowledge which is helpful to all.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Yes there is indeed a thread up in the mod lounge right now where some mods want reps removed from the general section....I strongly disagree and my thoughts are if a post deserves a rep then what section it's in should matter not one bit.....I'm sorry but most of my points have been earned in the general section...so does thast mean they should be removed???? or I shouldn't be allowed to be repped.
> 
> As i just put in the mod lounge, if someone posts an article on AAS in steroid section, then they'll get repped accordingly, but if someone has had a crisis such as child going through an operation etc, then according to some people and your idea, they shouldn't be allowed to get repped... i'm sorry but it's just pathetic....and not only pathetic just plain fcuking petty. I don't generally disagreew with you jimmy, but I do here


Rob, as you know bud, everyone is allowed an opinion, and just because you disagree mate it doesn't make me think of you any less or anyhting like that.

My only concern is that its being a$$ raped and needs sorting out a bit, re-evaluating maybe, to me it isn't that important, contrary to me going on a bit :whistling: but I do think its an indicator of how popular some people are on here bud thats all, and in all fairness it shouldn't be.

We'll have to agree, to disagree bud, and be awkward :tongue:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> It doesnt take long if you reading the site to notice who is posting useful information that you can trust. And if someone posts something not quite correct a debate is started which leads to some pretty good knowledge being shared.


Not everyone is as educated as the next person, some people will listen to anything that you tell them no matter how much they read.

I fvckin love jw and he's helped me out a few times and I like his honesty with how and what he takes etc, but there will always be one d!p**** that thinks its ok to do Joe's doses after about a month.....

Most will post threads asking about 1st cycles etc and 99.9% of the time they have already decided what they are going to take, you look back on such threads and you'll see what I mean, it for the most part matters not that someone has given them advice and help, they do it anyway.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Not everyone is as educated as the next person, some people will listen to anything that you tell them no matter how much they read.
> 
> *I fvckin love jw and he's helped me out a few times and I like his honesty with how and what he takes etc, but there will always be one d!p**** that thinks its ok to do Joe's doses after about a month.....*
> 
> Most will post threads asking about 1st cycles etc and 99.9% of the time they have already decided what they are going to take, you look back on such threads and you'll see what I mean, it for the most part matters not that someone has given them advice and help, they do it anyway.


awww:blush:

reps

(mods am i allowed to do that for a nice comment??)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think reps do count for something sometimes in terms of newbies seeking advice, or at least gives an indication to some degree

But what i actually like about rep sytem is not to feel superior, but if ive helped someone or they have helped me, its a nice way of showing appreciation, and TBH some of the guys ive became friends with on here (including five-o) is basically down to gettingrepped with a nice littyel comment or an agreement on an opinion which gives an indicationt o sortof person they are so then you enter into maybe a conversation..

Now in real life supposing someone asked for some advice about "anything" you gave it them, and just grunted and walked off, now you would think how ignorant and rude yes??

But if they rep you and thank you then its their way of showing appreciation...

Sometimes people also dont want to get involved in petty squabbles on boards,so they rep you to let you know they agree but cant be bothered to post etc.........

Everybody likes to be appreciated, and those who post good advice, get a positive response are more inclined to help agian....

However for the more experienced board memebers, I remember when *redman * first joined board, he had no posts and no reps, and posted some way out very clever techical information,all of which was poo pooed by relative newbies and if im in fact correct one very well respected member:whistling: etc just because he had no reps, when in facy I noticed striaght away that this guy was super intelligent within a couple of posts, and what jhe posted actually made sense if youknew what he did.. where others just slated him......


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have not been a member on here for that long so my opinion will not have much wieght within this debate but for what its worth I think Jimmy is speaking alot of sense here.

My example to back this would be that I recenlty wrote a very short tongue and cheek comment on a thread in the general section as someone had very rudley completely hijacked the thread, I wrote something like "if Carlsburg did hijacks" and I got loads of reps!

Ok so your thinking whats wrong with that, the thing is that a week before I personally spent two days putting together a complex post about Designer Steriods & Prohormones to help all the newbies that do not have a clue about this stuff and even though I can see it gets read regularly and members have commented alot to me that it has really helped them, I have so far only been repped once for it.................this speaks volumes IMO!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Not everyone is as educated as the next person, some people will listen to anything that you tell them no matter how much they read.
> 
> I fvckin love jw and he's helped me out a few times and I like his honesty with how and what he takes etc, but there will always be one d!p**** that thinks its ok to do Joe's doses after about a month.....
> 
> Most will post threads asking about 1st cycles etc and 99.9% of the time they have already decided what they are going to take, you look back on such threads and you'll see what I mean, it for the most part matters not that someone has given them advice and help, they do it anyway.


You're kind of contradicting yourself by saying some people listen to anyone but have made up their minds before asking for advice.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Who gives a f5ck about reps?

I would still post and read the boards,

whether or not the rep system existed.

If it makes some people feel more involved or important to have reps,

good luck to them.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am sure the mods will sort it out and we will have a good and fair system.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Who gives a f5ck about reps?
> 
> I would still post and read the boards,
> 
> ...


You lying 5astard Mark :lol:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ve got a few neg reps and i dont mind.Its the ones that get negged and cant handle it that are complaining its just insecure little bitches that need to go to a hardcore prison for a couple of weeks.And train in there gym and dont put the weights back.SORRY I HATE PEOPLE WHO DONT PUT WEIGHTS BACK but yeah hard core prison for w few weeks.Should sort it............


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

bkoz said:


> I,ve got a few neg reps and i dont mind.Its the ones that get negged and cant handle it that are complaining its just insecure little bitches that need to go to a hardcore prison for a couple of weeks.And train in there gym and dont put the weights back.SORRY I HATE PEOPLE WHO DONT PUT WEIGHTS BACK but yeah hard core prison for w few weeks.Should sort it............


spot on bro:thumbup1:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ive got loads of neg reps for dissing puppies a couple of days ago

this last couple of days is the most entertainment ive had on a forum


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been a member here for quite some time now. I have only ever posted up when I felt I had something relevant to contribute to a discussion. I like to think most of my posts have been constructive. My opinion on the rep system is it should be closed. It is COMPLETLEY misleading.

Members are on here with X amount of badges (Big deal BTW) and all they did was post up a picture of some chicks snatch. Has this site lowered itself to that? It kind of begs the question why some come onto this site. Is it for naked chicks / jokes, or is it for BBing information?

If its for naked chick flicks etc then I can recommend MUCH better places to go for your needs.

I wonder how many of these X badge rated guys actually compete or train / diet properly?

Get rid of current rep system, the site was much better without it. (Most of the badge guys probably cant remember the Pre badge era LOL).


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Delhi said:


> I have been a member here for quite some time now. I have only ever posted up when I felt I had something relevant to contribute to a discussion. I like to think most of my posts have been constructive. My opinion on the rep system is it should be closed. It is COMPLETLEY misleading.
> 
> Members are on here with X amount of badges (Big deal BTW) and all they did was post up a picture of some chicks snatch. Has this site lowered itself to that? It kind of begs the question why some come onto this site. Is it for naked chicks / jokes, or is it for BBing information?
> 
> ...


ha, i agree dude

what are those much better places you were talking about?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Delhi said:


> I have been a member here for quite some time now. I have only ever posted up when I felt I had something relevant to contribute to a discussion. I like to think most of my posts have been constructive. My opinion on the rep system is it should be closed. It is COMPLETLEY misleading.
> 
> Members are on here with X amount of badges (Big deal BTW) and all they did was post up a picture of some chicks snatch. Has this site lowered itself to that? It kind of begs the question why some come onto this site. Is it for naked chicks / jokes, or is it for BBing information?
> 
> ...


Also begs question if it means nothing why are you moaning about it:whistling:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Also begs question if it means nothing why are you moaning about it:whistling:


You should be working! 

I fully agree with him.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

cummon dehli, send me the sites and ill rep you


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

erics44 said:


> cummon dehli, send me the sites and ill rep you


 LOL go to redtube or something like that (Or check male animal it has loads of links)


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Delhi said:


> LOL go to redtube or something like that (Or check male animal it has loads of links)


REPS! :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i just wet my pants


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

erics44 said:


> ive got loads of neg reps for dissing puppies a couple of days ago
> 
> this last couple of days is the most entertainment ive had on a forum


So you find saying cruel nasty things and upsetting people entertaining. Let's be more precise about what you did. You say 'dissing puppies' but actually you were laughing about some puppies that had been forcibly tied to a pole and burned over a bonfire. One of the puppies had a hernia which was probably caused by it's struggling to be free of the extreme pain it was in.

THAT IS NOT FVCKING FUNNY CVNT


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Pithead said:


> So you find saying cruel nasty things and upsetting people entertaining. Let's be more precise about what you did. You say 'dissing puppies' but actually you were laughing about some puppies that had been forcibly tied to a pole and burned over a bonfire. One of the puppies had a hernia which was probably caused by it's struggling to be free of the extreme pain it was in.
> 
> THAT IS NOT FVCKING FUNNY CVNT


You moaning about it like a b!tch is though bud. :innocent:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Five-O said:


> You moaning about it like a b!tch is though bud. :innocent:


Pithead,i can see you're very passionate and vocal on issues of concern to you,however,chill out,you'll make yourself poorly fella


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Pithead said:


> So you find saying cruel nasty things and upsetting people entertaining. Let's be more precise about what you did. You say 'dissing puppies' but actually you were laughing about some puppies that had been forcibly tied to a pole and burned over a bonfire. One of the puppies had a hernia which was probably caused by it's struggling to be free of the extreme pain it was in.
> 
> THAT IS NOT FVCKING FUNNY CVNT


you spelt fvcking wrong dude


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Five-O said:


> You moaning about it like a b!tch is though bud. :innocent:


Someon'e got to. Otherwise the ar55eholes go unchecked.

EDIT, LMAO just reread that.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Don't leave me this waaaaaayyyy, I can't survive, I can't stay alive...........


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Don't leave me this waaaaaayyyy, I can't survive, I can't stay alive...........


I will surely miss, your tender kiss, oh don't leave me this way. AAAAAAH BABY, my heart is full of love and it's all for you, so come on down and do what you got to do.... OK, enough:lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Pithead said:


> I will surely miss, your tender kiss, oh don't leave me this way. AAAAAAH BABY, my heart is full of love and it's all for you, so come on down and do what you got to do.... OK, enough:lol:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont think i have ever neg repped anyone!

I feel this site has become very clicky latley, i dont tend to post as much as this puts me off.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

brasco said:


> I dont think i have ever neg repped anyone!
> 
> I feel this site has become very clicky latley, i dont tend to post as much as this puts me off.


just dont mention puppies and youll be cooking


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Pithead said:


> I will surely miss, your tender kiss, oh don't leave me this way. AAAAAAH BABY, my heart is full of love and it's all for you, so come on down and do what you got to do.... OK, enough:lol:


Hmmmm,i suspect the seperated at birth comments are fairly frequent? 

I'll pull the trigger Jimmy..............!(ps.i mean Five-0,lol)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Hmmmm,i suspect the seperated at birth comments are fairly frequent?
> 
> I'll pull the trigger Jimmy..............!(ps.i mean Five-0,lol)


Hmmm, I'll refrain from commenting on your comment. Your point being pointless.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I havent got any reps since monday... anyone know if there is a problem with the system? I'm deeply concerned!!!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

i didnt even know repping existed till the other day


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

> I have shared all kinds of things from creatine, training, drug addiction, fears, Photos from bbdlg shows, aas use, competing in shows, vitamins,


can not see much of this from your 1,600 odd posts at all, mostly kissing up , social, neg repping ,no real information shared about the above, we can all see what you post.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Robsta said:


> Yes there is indeed a thread up in the mod lounge right now where some mods want reps removed from the general section....I strongly disagree and my thoughts are if a post deserves a rep then what section it's in should matter not one bit.....I'm sorry but most of my points have been earned in the general section...so does thast mean they should be removed???? or I shouldn't be allowed to be repped.
> 
> As i just put in the mod lounge, if someone posts an article on AAS in steroid section, then they'll get repped accordingly, but if someone has had a crisis such as child going through an operation etc, then according to some people and your idea, they shouldn't be allowed to get repped... i'm sorry but it's just pathetic....and not only pathetic just plain fcuking petty. I don't generally disagreew with you jimmy, but I do here


With respect to your own views, it's nice to hear that the rep system is under review as I personally think it's a farce at the moment.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Of course rep points dont mean anything. Its so bloody obvious, anyone new to the site that sees is as anything other than a bit of a carry on deserves bad advice imo :lol:

And as has already stated, if its meaningless, then whats the problem - stop moaning about it and ignore it, simple.

BUT I have experienced a major positive to this board that I wouldn't have if the reps system wasn't present - it acts as another layer of comms and intereaction between members. Sometimes, you see a witty post, or something informative, you dont automatically want to pm the person, seems a bit formal - and the wee comments you can put with reps are just perfect - its right there, 1 click and your done, dont need to navigate away from the thread or anything.

I have had a lot of good interaction on this board that I just wouldn't have had, if it weren't for the rep system.

But hey, close it if you like, its your world boss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> can not see much of this from your 1,600 odd posts at all, mostly kissing up , social, neg repping ,no real information shared about the above, we can all see what you post.


Ahhh.. The keyboard warrior is back:laugh:... Weren't you banned once already?? At least man up if you are going to quote me and include my name... and please don't leave comments on my profile page


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i would dislike it romper stomper had a prob against zara...cus it seems that way IMO


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Of course rep points dont mean anything. Its so bloody obvious, anyone new to the site that sees is as anything other than a bit of a carry on deserves bad advice imo :lol:
> 
> And as has already stated, if its meaningless, then whats the problem - stop moaning about it and ignore it, simple.
> 
> ...


Sums it up pretty much perfectly :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If we take a look at it in it's literal form it is a reputation system not a experiance system...if that is what the big problem is then add a experiance points system and only allow points to be rewarded in bb related section...Keep it simple...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Of course rep points dont mean anything. Its so bloody obvious, anyone new to the site that sees is as anything other than a bit of a carry on deserves bad advice imo :lol:
> 
> And as has already stated, if its meaningless, then whats the problem - stop moaning about it and ignore it, simple.
> 
> ...


As above totally agree

Also what most on here dont realise is that a lot of reps people like me recieve are not from actual posts, BUT from PMs where i have been asked for advice on things that people either dont want to post for various reasons or because they get FLAMED from mostly the same know nothings who are complaining about the rep system..

As I dont flame newbies as I know everybody has to start somewhere, I give advice to the best of my knowledge and personal experience without being judgemental which MANY can attest to on here

Now if rep system means nothing, FINE

But I suggest everyones AVVY should at least be a pic (faceless if need be) of thier physique in some way shape or form whether past or present as this is a BB forum after all, and TBH I would rather take advice from a no rep awesome physique than a million rep faceless keyboard warrior....

Now I know in not in all cases physique is not totally represenative of knowledge but its a BLOODY good indication IMO:beer:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Also what most on here dont realise is that a lot of reps people like me recieve are not from actual posts, BUT from PMs where i have been asked for advice on things that people either dont want to post for various reasons or because they get FLAMED from mostly the same know nothings who are complaining about the rep system..


Yeah thanks for the advice bud, i wanted to come out the closet and knew you would understand  :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Now I know in not in all cases physique is not totally represenative of knowledge but its a BLOODY good indication IMO:beer:


This is where I have had problems before...If I posted a pic of my training partner...290 lbs solid and told you it was me...you would think I was awesome and take all my advise but if I posted a pic of me in current condition then you probably wouldn't take the same advise.. :confused1: Funny enough my partner got to 290 solid under my advise so this has it's flaws aswell....but I can see where you are coming from but in my case I have no choice but to disagree...as I wouldn't be doing myself justice otherwise...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> As above totally agree
> 
> Also what most on here dont realise is that a lot of reps people like me recieve are not from actual posts, BUT from PMs where i have been asked for advice on things that people either dont want to post for various reasons or because they get FLAMED from mostly the same know nothings who are complaining about the rep system..
> 
> ...


 I agree 100% mate. BB.com doesn't allow any avi's other than pictures of youself.

Thats the best idea of heard on here in a long time.

You know what?................I think I'll rep you for that :whistling:

GHS


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

mine is a pic of me in a past life


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> But I suggest everyones AVVY should at least be a pic (faceless if need be) of thier physique in some way shape or form whether past or present as this is a BB forum after all, and TBH I would rather take advice from a no rep awesome physique than a million rep faceless keyboard warrior....
> 
> Now I know in not in all cases physique is not totally represenative of knowledge but its a BLOODY good indication IMO:beer:


What about us fat [email protected] who train for strength only?? and not for physique. You sure you wanna see my big fat beer belly


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

the reppin system is ace, keeps me interested in the site

some of the negs ive got are funny


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> This is where I have had problems before...If I posted a pic of my training partner...290 lbs solid and told you it was me...you would think I was awesome and take all my advise but if I posted a pic of me in current condition then you probably wouldn't take the same advise.. :confused1: Funny enough my partner got to 290 solid under my advise so this has it's flaws aswell....but I can see where you are coming from but in my case I have no choice but to disagree...as I wouldn't be doing myself justice otherwise...


No mate,becaue if you did post a pic of your training buddy but gave sh1t advice you would soon be found out, but as you say you dont look like him but give good advice IMO

So thats where my comment stands

*Now I know in not in all cases physique is not totally represenative of knowledge but its a BLOODY good indication IMO:beer: *


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> What about us fat [email protected] who train for strength only?? and not for physique. You sure you wanna see my big fat beer belly


No cause if your a unit and train for strength then thats what people will see..

By physique i dont mean "ripped up abs" just size etc or avvy with one of your monstrous car lifts

you see my point tho??


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> No cause if your a unit and train for strength then thats what people will see..
> 
> By physique i dont mean "ripped up abs" just size etc or avvy with one of your monstrous car lifts
> 
> you see my point tho??


I see where your coming from mate ....

I think its just an excuse tho and a clever plan to see my sexy body :lol:


----------



## red123234 (Oct 18, 2008)

THE PROBLEM is that writing can be "read the wrong" way i.e if you spoke face to face with sum1 and said **** off in a relxed funny way ,that person wud know ya messing around , but in writing its not like that ??? So thats why theres so much arguing , After looking on these sites it goes round in cycles"..... (circles!) ;-) / Although thats mainly why i come on here , lol


----------



## red123234 (Oct 18, 2008)

zara leoni is a FOX!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

red123234 said:


> zara leoni is a FOX!!


Should she take that as a compliment or an insult?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i would say compliment


----------

